
Amazon is coming after Swiggy-Zomato's food delivery duopoly in India - nick105
https://www.bloombergquint.com/technology/amazon-is-coming-after-swiggy-zomato-duopoly-in-india
======
nick105
Amazon.com Inc. is testing its food delivery service among employees before a
full rollout in Bengaluru as the retail giant prepares to disrupt India’s
meal-ordering market that has turned into a duopoly.

